# The Topline.....



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Alright so Hunny foaled almost 4 months ago and her topline went to beat hell. I know it is improving, but I feel like it is slooow goinggggg....so what do you guys think?

the first photo is what it looked like when I started to work on her topline so that photo is about a month and a half old..i think...

The rest of the photos are about 2 weeks old. I am going to try to get more today so you all can see them. 

I feel like I'm not accomplishing much because I can still see her spine. Getting her to do belly lifts is like trying to move a barn. Nearly impossible. When I do get her to do belly lifts, she holds it for a count of 1 or 2 and thats it. So I have been doing hill work. Well where I ride is all hills so every ride unless I stay in the arena is hilly. Does it look like I'm getting anywhere? I'm feeling pretty discouraged at this point...:?


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

It definitely looks a lot better to me, but I'm sure lots of other people can give you a more indepth opinion.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

looks pretty normal to me.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

It looks a lot better to me! You have to remember not only is she not getting s much work (a guess) but she's using a LOT of her bodyweight to feed that baby! She's gonna have iffy weight until the baby is weaned unless you REALLY pour the feed to her no matter how much you work on the topline.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Do you think her topline has progressed enough so I can get her fit for a saddle? or wait until I wean baby? I sold Sugar 2 days ago and she will be going to her new home next week most likely. So should I wait until after Sugar is gone to get Hunny fit?


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

there is an improvement

but depending on what she is already fed, i would up her protien. and work her in a foward going long and low action at least 4 times a week.

re: saddle, if her saddle does fit her, i see no reason why you cant ride her.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It's getting there  You can't mask their entire spine or they'd be REALLY fat. Just build up the muscles on either side along it


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

^^ im not to sure what you mean buy "you cant mask their spine, or they'll be REALLY fat" . there is no muscle on top of the spine so of course the muscle build up with be either side. when a horse has good topline you can not see the spine, this does not mean a horse is "REALLY fat"


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

SilverSpur said:


> when a horse has good topline you can not see the spine, this does not mean a horse is "REALLY fat"


You mis-read that.

There is no way to cover a horse's spine. You can still see it even if the horse is in good condition. 

But an obese horse would have the fat layer of the skin that makes the spine less apparent/defined as say a fit horse.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

a horse can still have a "flat back" in reguards to the spine not being at all vissible, and not be over weight.


----------

